# مكيف سبليت يهرب ماء داخل الغرفة



## منكم نستفيد (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
المهندسين العرب اشكركم على ماتتحفونا به في هذا المنتدى المميز بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد
ولدي مشكلة أرقتني وإن شاء الله لعلي أجد حلها لديكم
لدي مكيف سبليت 18 ألف طن من نوع UGINE في المنطقة الشرقية من المملكة منطقة رطبة
المكيف كان يعمل ومازال بشكل جيد وعملت له تنظيف مع بداية الصيف وغسيل كامل بالبخار ومازال يعميل بكفاءة ولكن هذه الأيام وهي أيام رطوبة صادفتني مشكلة مزعجة وهو تهريب الماء داخل الغرفة
بحثت في دليل المستخدم للمكيف فوجدت من المشاكل التالي:
if water leakage in the room
وأسبابها التالية
the air humidity is on the high side
condensing water over flowed
وسبب ثالث وهو انسداد البيب الخاص بتصريف الماء للخارج وفحصته ولايوجد انسداد فالماء يخرج بشكل جيد من خلاله ولكن الماء الذي يهرب داخل الغرفة لابد له مؤثر غير انسداد مجرى المكيف
فاستبعدت السبب الثالث
ولاحظت عند تغيير درجة الحرارة برفعها أحيانا وأحيانا بخفضها ينقطع تهريب الماء نهائيا فلعل المشكلة متعلقة بدرجة الرطوبة أو درجة معينة أنسب فماهو رأيكم في ذلك باركم الله فيكم :81:


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (3 أغسطس 2008)

حسب درايتي فإذا كان تصريف الوحدة يعمل جيدا فممكن أن يكون التسريب بسبب أمرين
1- الوحدة أثناء التركيب غير متزنة و تحتاج ضبط
2- أن يكون وصلة خط التصريف بها تسريب و بحاجة لإصلاح.

و الله أعلم


----------



## منكم نستفيد (3 أغسطس 2008)

أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> حسب درايتي فإذا كان تصريف الوحدة يعمل جيدا فممكن أن يكون التسريب بسبب أمرين
> 1- الوحدة أثناء التركيب غير متزنة و تحتاج ضبط
> 2- أن يكون وصلة خط التصريف بها تسريب و بحاجة لإصلاح.
> 
> و الله أعلم


 
شكرا على تجاوبك
بالنسبة للسبب الأول ماعتقد لأن الوحدة أكملت الآن أكثر من سنتين اما السبب الثاني لعله وارد لكن هل له علاقة برفع وخفض درجة تبريد المكيف لأن تهريب الماء يزول غالبا عند رفع درجة التبريد في الأجواء الرطبة


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (3 أغسطس 2008)

أنا أيضا مقيم بالمنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة و أعلم أن هذه الأيام تزداد فيها الرطوبة بشدة و لعل توقف التسريب و استمراره له علاقة أكبر بالجو عن تخفيض و تقليل درجة الحرارة بالثرموستات و لا يوجد علاقة أبدا بتسريب المياه برفع و خفض درجة الحرارة لأن المكيفات تكون مصممة لطرد مياه التكثيف عن طريق الصرف و أغلب ظني أن المشكلة إن لم تكن في ضبط اتزان المكيف ففي وصلات التصريف.


----------



## منكم نستفيد (3 أغسطس 2008)

أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> أنا أيضا مقيم بالمنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة و أعلم أن هذه الأيام تزداد فيها الرطوبة بشدة و لعل توقف التسريب و استمراره له علاقة أكبر بالجو عن تخفيض و تقليل درجة الحرارة بالثرموستات و لا يوجد علاقة أبدا بتسريب المياه برفع و خفض درجة الحرارة لأن المكيفات تكون مصممة لطرد مياه التكثيف عن طريق الصرف و أغلب ظني أن المشكلة إن لم تكن في ضبط اتزان المكيف ففي وصلات التصريف.


 
قد يكون وسأحاول فحصها لكن مايجعلني استبعد ذلك استبعاد كلي انه كما ذكرت ليس كل الأوقات يكون التهريب الامر الثاني لو كان التهريب بسبب وصلات التصريف لكان التهريب من اسفل المكيف اما الماء الذي يخرج فهذا من داخل ووسط المكيف أعلى من مسار التصريف لاذي يكون أسفل المكيف


----------



## بطاهر صحراور (4 أغسطس 2008)

سلام هاه مشكلة بسيطة سيدي 
عليك اعادة انبوب صرف الماء
عليك ان توجهه الى الاسفل لانه متجه الى الاعلى ويرجع الماء الى الغرفة


----------



## Waleed Engr (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت ان اشارككم بما لدي لحل هذة المشكلة .............
كلنا نعلم ما لفلتر الهواء من اهمية ( Air Filter ) فبمجرد انسداد الفاتر كليا ً او جزئيا ً يوثر على عملية التبادل الحراري بين الهواء والمبخر ويضل المبخر بارد ولا يسخن جرا الهواء المار فببرودتة الزائدة يتم تكثيف بخار الماء العالق بالهواء ..... 
فأرجوا منكم غسيل الفلتر دوريا ً للمحافظة على آداء الوحدة .....
ودمتم سالمين 
م . وليد


----------



## ذيادة (5 أغسطس 2008)

:18: اخي الفاضل 1- اذا كان من الممكن ان تضع ميزان مياة لتتاكد من ميل الجهاز قليل في اتجاة 
الصرف 
2 - اذا وجد تيار هواء خارجي يعمل تكثيف علي الوحدة 
3-اذا كانت المكان المراد يحتاج الي مكيف اكبر وتم تركيب مكيف اصغر ممكن يعمل المشكلة دة
4-واحد حل ضع قليل من علبة داك في مياة ثم اسكبها في مجري الصرف


----------



## منكم نستفيد (5 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة أحمد الغاباتي , بطاهر صحراور ، Waleed Engr ، ذيادة
أشكر كل من شارك برأيه في الموضوع وكانت المشكلة بسببين مما ذكره الاخوان الاول الفلاتر بحاجة الى تنظيف والثانية انسداد مجرى الصرف


----------



## طلال شعبان (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسباب تسرب مياة التكثيف بالداخل فى حالة حدوث هذة المشكلة منذ بداية تركيب المكيف يطلب تعديل الاستقامة بالوحدة الداخلية باستخدام ميزان مياة جيد(( معاير)) ما اذا تم حدوث هذة المشكلة بعد مرور وقت من تركيب المكيف فالمشكلة قد تكون فى انسداد مجرى يصريف المياة نتيجة لعدم تنظيف فلتر الهواء من فترة الى اخرى او العبت بانبوب تصريف المياة الخارج.


----------



## نسيم تعمري (6 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم:-
ان المشكلة تحدث ليس فقط في مكيفات السبليت و انما في فتحات ارسال الهواء(Grilles,LBG,LSD...etd ) و السبب يكمن في أن نقطة الندى للجهاز(Apparatus Dew Point ) أقل من نقطة الندى للغرفة و بالتالي فان الهواء الرطب الخارج يتكاثف على وشائع المبخر , و لحل هذه المشكلة لديك حلان:-
1- ضبط الترموستات على درجة حرارة معينة اللتي لن يحدث فيها التكاثف.
2-معايرة كمية الفريون في هذا الوقت من السنة و هذا يحتاج الى فني مختص.
و شكراًز


----------



## باهر سمير (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فى الشباب


----------



## ايهاب العربي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يا اخي الحبيب لقد قابلني مثل هذا العيب مرتين 
ففي المرة الاولى وجد ان خرطوم صرف الماء المتكاثف منحني مما يؤدي الي رجوع الماء الي الغرفة مرة اخرى فقمت بتوسيع الفتحة الخاصة بالخرطوم وعمل ميل للاسفل وهو الان بيعمل بشكل جيد والغريب ان الجهاز كان بيعمل جيد لمدة سنه ومع اول صيانة له ظهر هذا العيب 
اما في المرة الثانية كان كل شئ ممتاز والجهاز بيعمل اكثر من 5 سنوات بحالة جيدة ولكنه بدا يظهر هذا العيب الغريب فوجد ان صاحب المحل المركب به التكييف فاتح الباب 24 ساعة ولا يغلقه فقلت له هذا خطا على التكييف اغلق الباب هذا فقال لي هذا الباب مفتوح هكذا منذ زمن وكان التكييف بيعمل بحالة جيدة فقمت بفك الوحدة الداخلية وخرجت وقمت بتنزلها وبدات بفكها قطعة قطعة حتى وصلت الى المواسير الدخلة الى المبخر فقمت بعزلها بعزل لاصق وقمت بتركيب الجهاز وتجريبه والحمد لله فهو يعمل بحالة جيدة الى الان 
وممكن يكون في اتربة ووسخ متراكم في حوض الماء مما يجعل منسوب الماء يعلى 
وممكن يكون في شرخ في الحوض 
وممكن يكون في خفس في الواسير مما يقلل الضغط وحدث هذا معى ارجو ان اكون افدك ولو بالشئ القليل وشكرا


----------



## المعلم عادل (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن تكون المشكلة تكون نقص فريون وهو ان الجهاز يعمل ثلج او وجود شرج بلحوض


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كان عندى نفس المشكلة و الحمد للة حلت
المشكلة فى خرطوم الصرف
ممكن يكون مش واسع
أو
زاوية ميلة تكاد تكون عمودية على الحائط مما يعمل على دخول المياة للغرفة و صعوبة خروجها و تصريفها


----------



## هشام العواضي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن ان الذي ركب المكيف لم يوز الوحدة الدخلية بشل صحيح او تهريب في انبوب التصيريف


----------



## نزار محمد موسى (13 مارس 2009)

ارتفاع في درجة حرارة محرك المكيف ما هوا السبب


----------



## ابوبكرعابدين (14 مارس 2009)

عزيزي ان السبب متعلق بوضعية تركيب الجهازفلابد ان يكون الجهاز مائل الي الخارج قليلا مما يجعل الرطوبة المتكاثفة تخرج الي خارج الغرفة . 
السبب الثاني يمكن ان يكون انسداد في مواسير التصريف و يجب ازالة السدد


----------



## taleb_alarjan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا المياه سببها تكون الثلج او الرطوبه في البيئه المحيطه بالوحده واسبابها كما يلي :
الاسباب كثيره ولكني سأحصرها بشكل موجز للفائده للجميع والكلام هذا من واقع خبره عمليه في مجال الصيانه :
- نقص الفريون ( بسبب تهريب او عدم التعبئه الكافيه او بسبب الاستهلاك )
- انسدادات في انابيب التصريف لنظام تصريف المياه
- تباطؤ فس سرعة الموتور " وليس الكمبروسور" بحيث لا تقوم بتدوير الهواء بشكل فعال مما يؤدي الى تكون الثلج وا الماء
- انسداد الفلاتر والمرشحات
- عطل في الثرموستات او الحساس وهذا يؤدي الى عمل الكمبروسور بشكل متواصل مما يؤدي الى تكون الثلج
- انخفاض درجة حرارة الجو بالخارج الى ما دون درجة الحراره المطلوب الوصول لها داخل الغرفه وهنا يجب ان نضبط درجة الحرارة بحيث لا تكون اعلا من درجة الحراره الخارجيه ( يعني الجو برا بارد بدرجة 9 مئوية والثرموستات مضبوط على 16 درجه وهنا يكون الهواء الداخل لوحدة التبريد بارد اصلا من المطلوب وهنا يتكون الثلج )


اتمنى اني حصرت ما يكفي من المشاكل 
الحل لكل هذه المشاكل هو اتباع الصيانة الدوريه ابتداء من تنظيف الفلتر بشكل اسبوعي الى فحص الكمبروسر والموتور حق المروحه بشكل نصف سنوي او ربع سنوي


وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركات مثمره جزاكم الله عنها خيرا


----------



## حمادة بندق (4 يناير 2010)

الوحدة الدخلية تحتاج الى نسبة ميل لعدم رجوع الماء داخل الغرفة


----------



## مستريورك (4 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز المشكلة في انسداد ماسورة الصرف


----------



## turkiq (4 يناير 2010)

اعرف ان الموضوع قديم لكن لدي تجربة واحب ان اطرحها لعلها تكون اضافة جديدة حول المسألة

من تجربتي لعدة انواع من مكيفات السبليت وبعد التأكد من استبعاد كل الاسباب المعتادة والمؤدية لمشكلة الماء المتسرب من الوحدة الداخلية وجدت التالي:

بعض صانعي المكيفات تعاني وحداتهم الداخلية من عيب في طريقة انسياب الهواء الخارج حيث يخرج بطريقة اقرب الي العشوائية ويصطدم بأجزاء كثيرة ومنها جسم الوحدة نفسه من الداخل ولا يخفى علينا انه املس السطح حيث يسهل تكثف بخار الماء عليه خصوصا في الاجواء والاماكن الرطبة مسببا في حدوث انسياب للماء المتكثف وبطريقة غير مفهومة.

الحل :
الحل هو في فك الجسم الخارجي للوحدة الداخلية وتغطية كل مكان تشك بأصطدام الهواء به تغطيته بنوع من التجليد الشمواه او بألامكان ايضا طلائها بأحد انواع الدهانات الخشنة كالمستخدمة في الديكورات وستجد الفرق بأذن الله.


تركي


----------



## المرهف (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ادري ان الموضوع قديم بس للفائده انا عندي نفس المكيف وبعد كم سنه صار يهرب ومن فني الىفني وخساير جاني واحد فاهم قال الموضوع بسيط تنظيف قلت نضفوه قبلك جب غيرها قال ان اضمن شغلي ستة شهور قلت توكل على الله وشوي ويخلس قال مهو كل من جاك يعرف علة هذا المكيف فيه مجرى ورى هو المسدود ومحد يدري عنه لازم ينفخ بالهواء وبشركم له اكثر من سنه ولله الحمد معاد هرررررررررررب


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه المشكلة فى غالب الاحيان تكون بسبب:
1-انسداد أنبوب التصريف
2-التواء انبوب التصريف عند المكيف لأعلى مما يعيد الماء للمبخر
3-عدم نظافة الفلتر والمبخر جيدا


----------



## المهندسه دنيا (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## كابتن اكرم (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي تاكد من احكام الفضله بالوحده الداخليه وانسياب الماء بأتجاه الفضله ونظافتها من التكلسات لان نسبة الرطوبه عليه جدا وهذه الحاله حصلت عندي


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (5 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد ان الحل هو غلق باب الغرفة جيدا لان تكثيف الماء على جدار الوحدة الداخلية نتيجة ارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة بهواء الغرفة الداخلى ولابد من زيادة التبريد بالثرموستات لازالة الرطوبة .


----------



## mohammad al khabaz (5 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم يرجى التأكد من مجرى المياه داخل الوحدة وأيضا مجرى المياه على الوحدة الداخلية من الخلف 
وشكرا


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم لقد قرات حلول اخواني ان المشكلة بسيطة وسهلة ان سبب تسريب المياه هو انسداد مجرى الماء (drain) ويرجع ذللك الى عدم غسل فلاتر الهواء بشكل دوري او وجود نسبة عالية من التربة والغبار في جو الحل:
النفخ في نهاية مجرى الماء(drain) او تنضيف مجرى الماء داخل الوحدة الداخلية والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## malcolmX (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان انبوب التصريف سليم و الجهاز متزن اعتقد ان الحوض تجميع الصرف نفسه يحتاج الى تنظيف و الله اعلم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 أغسطس 2010)

السبب المحتمل هو وجود سدد فى خرطوم تسريب المياة مما يجعل المياة ترد الى داخل الغرفة وللتاكد يتم أحضار زجاجة مياة وسبها فى المجرة اللى رايحها للخرطوم


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

محتاج الي نظافة الفلتر 

والله اعلم


----------



## سيفاك (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

1 - تاكد من ان القطعة مركبة بشكل مستقيم ----------------------------------------

2 - تاكد من تنظيف مجاري الماء الامامي والخلفي

3 - تاكد من ان مصرف الماء لا يكون اعلى من المستوى العادي

4 - تاكد من ان كان المصرف داخل قنينة او علبة يجب ان يكون الصرف حر

5 - تاكد من شحن الغاز والأمبير نظامي ان كان يوجد تهريب بسيط عند استمرارية التشغيل يثلج احد خطوط الرئيسية للمبخر وبذا لك يتسرب الماء بعشوائية

6 - تاكد من وجود كسور او شقوق افحص القطعة بدقة -------- ؟؟؟؟


----------



## the_shadow (9 فبراير 2011)

انسداد ماسوره التصريف .... حلها النفخ لتسليكها 

ايضاً ممكن يكون السبب نقص الفريون ...... لا تسألني كيف بس حصلت معي


----------



## moh_en (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوني هذا حلول غير دقيقة اوغير علمية شكرا للجميع


----------



## بدرالدجا (26 مارس 2015)

نفتقر إلى الفني الماهر و المخلص في عمله


----------



## محمد بحريه (29 مارس 2015)

عزيزى السائل خد سبب العيب من غير ما تدور بس لازم فنى تكييف يعمله

1_ تاكد من الفتحه التى يخرج منها المواسير مقفوله
2- ضهر الفانه من تحت غير معزول 
3- عندك فى 2 احواض فى الجهاز 1 فى الضهر وده بقا شغلنا و 2 اللى تحت الكويل 

الحوض الاول رفيع بطول ضهر الفانه و بيصب من جانب الماتور فى اول الحوض اللى تحت الكويل ممكن يكون المكان ده مسدود ( عشان تعرفه حتلاقيه فوق بزبوز الحوض)

اليك الحل

فك الفانه و اعزل الضهر بالكامل بفوم تيب لازق او ماده الانتر كوت و انسا التسريب


انا من الاسكندريه و هذا العيب خبيث جدا


شوف و اخبرنى لاقيت ايه


----------

